
In His Own Words: Gary Kildall - retrocryptid
https://computerhistory.org/blog/in-his-own-words-gary-kildall/
======
dang
A thread from 2016:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12220091](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12220091)

------
chooseaname
Used to love watching Computer Chronicles growing up.

